# Barcellona: mercato bloccato per due sessioni



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2014)

A seguito della violazione delle norme *FIFA* per il trasferimento internazionale di calciatori con età inferiore a 18 anni, è stata comminata una sanzione a carico del *Barcellona* che prevede il *blocco del mercato* in entrata nella sessione estiva 2014/15 e nella successiva stagione invernale di gennaio 2015.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

E' ufficiale? Se si, questa è una MAZZATA.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Ma come il Barca non era protetto dall'eufa? se per caso riescono alla fine a fare il mercato trovando un "compromesso" diranno chiaramente che il Barca è protetto


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale? Se si, questa è una MAZZATA.



Penso proprio di si.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Puyol non potrà essere sostituito, Valdes nemmeno. Cosi giusto per dirne due.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

E' vero, Gazzetta conferma!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2014)

10 violazioni accertate e altre allo studio degli organi FIFA, oltre al blocco ufficiale anche 450mila franchi svizzeri di multa.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Sinceramente, GODO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Gli sta bene! Ora voglio vedere se riusciranno lo stesso a fare mercato...godo perchè gli servivano portiere, difensori (come sempre) e ora anche centrocampisti


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2014)

Come il Chelsea con Kakuta? Stessa storia, finì a tarallucci e vino


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Aprile 2014)

Saltano gli acquisti di Halilovic e Ter Stegen
Potranno mettere sotto contratto solo svincolati


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Saltano gli acquisti di Halilovic e Ter Stegen
> Potranno mettere sotto contratto solo svincolati



Madò vedi che Galliani va al Barça


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Saltano gli acquisti di Halilovic e Ter Stegen
> Potranno mettere sotto contratto solo svincolati



andiamo a prenderli subito


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (2 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Come il Chelsea con Kakuta? Stessa storia, finì a tarallucci e vino



Questa del Barca è una situazione molto più seria


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> andiamo a prenderli subito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

E al Real niente ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Aprile 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Questa del Barca è una situazione molto più seria



Godrei parecchio.

Poi con la storiella Neymar...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E al Real niente ?


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2014)

bisogna vedere se è retroattiva


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Barcellona ha commesso una serie di violazioni tra il 2009 e il 2013, ha tesserato irregolarmente 10 giocatori minorenni. Inoltre dovrà pagare 450.000 franchi svizzeri (369.000 euro) e regolarizzare queste posizioni dei giocatori entro 90 giorni.

quanto so contento!


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E al Real niente ?



Tempo al tempo toccherà pure a loro e non solo.


----------



## Hammer (2 Aprile 2014)

Stangata micidiale. Avrà seri effetti sul calcio spagnolo

Ma mica il Barcellona era protetto dall'ala benevola della Uefa/Fifa?


----------



## Sherlocked (2 Aprile 2014)

Godo.

P.s.: Il prezzo di Halilovic è gia stato fatto. Andare a prenderlo no ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Godo.
> 
> P.s.: Il prezzo di Halilovic è gia stato fatto. Andare a prenderlo no ?



Ma figurati, sai quante squadre lo vorranno. Mica sceglie di venire al Milan.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Aprile 2014)

gradissimo colpo che riceve il barca ma niente a confronto di non poterci più trovare nel girone... come faranno ?


----------



## Butcher (2 Aprile 2014)

Finalmente un po' di giustizia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Aprile 2014)

*Il Barcellona ha presentato ricorso.*


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2014)

Il Barcellona ha un bel po' di vecchietti eh,diventerebbe molto meno forte in un paio d'anni. Ma io credo che comunque si risolverà tutto con una multa salata...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

cmq potranno vincere lo stesso la Liga...magari la Champions no


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Aprile 2014)

Godo ! Speriamo la cosa resti così


----------



## Dexter (2 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq potranno vincere lo stesso la Liga...magari la Champions no


Forse...Conta che avrebbero Bartra e un altro giovine come 3° e 4° centrale (coppia centrale Piquè e Mascherano ),Valdes spaccato 33-34enne con Pinto 40enne secondo portiere,Alves 32enne,Xavi 35-36enne...Si,sarebbero forti ugualmente,ma molto molto meno.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2014)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Madò vedi che Galliani va al Barça


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Il Barcellona ha presentato ricorso.*



Quanto ci volete scommettere che Uefalona lo vincerà?


----------



## Brain84 (2 Aprile 2014)

Se così dovesse essere, il prossimo anno sarà molto dura per il Barsà


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Godo, ma se lo avesse subito anche il Real avrei eiaculato per una settimana intera.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Quanto ci volete scommettere che Uefalona lo vincerà?



Se è la FIFA ad aver imposto la sanzione, l'UEFA può far poco.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Pinto titolare per un anno


----------



## The Ripper (2 Aprile 2014)

peccato, non potranno comprarsi Costant


----------



## Marilson (2 Aprile 2014)

sapete se c'è possibilità di fare appello? dubito che la decisione sarà esecutiva..


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Pinto titolare per un anno



Non si svincola il vostro Amelia? Possono prender lui


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non si svincola il vostro Amelia? Possono prender lui



_Il Milan non cede i suoi campioni_


----------



## matteo (2 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forse...Conta che avrebbero Bartra e un altro giovine come 3° e 4° centrale (coppia centrale Piquè e Mascherano ),Valdes spaccato 33-34enne con Pinto 40enne secondo portiere,Alves 32enne,Xavi 35-36enne...Si,sarebbero forti ugualmente,ma molto molto meno.



Hanno Rafinha e Deulofeu di ritorno dal prestito ma in difesa sono messi male


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Aprile 2014)

Godo poco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forse...Conta che avrebbero Bartra e un altro giovine come 3° e 4° centrale (coppia centrale Piquè e Mascherano ),Valdes spaccato 33-34enne con Pinto 40enne secondo portiere,Alves 32enne,Xavi 35-36enne...Si,sarebbero forti ugualmente,ma molto molto meno.



ora che ci penso bisogna vedere le motivazioni del gruppo...questa è chiaramente una mazzata per il Barcellona...già Iniesta nella prima parte di stagione anche se erano primi giochicchiava


----------



## Gas (2 Aprile 2014)

Si non possono comprare maaaaa..... quella decina di giovani talenti per cui hanno fatto irregolarità intanto ce li hanno già in casa e possono passare i migliori in prima squadra idem per tutto il resto della cantera.
Secondo me la sanzione non è per nulla così grave come potrebbe sembrare, alla fine in una sessione e mezza di mercato anche una squadra come il barca piazza uno, massimo due colpi per sostituire titolari.

Dico, una squadra prende 10 grandi giovani talenti tramite procedure irregolari, poi gli bloccano il mercato per una sessione e mezza, ma intanto si è avvantaggiata su tutti gli altri acquistando giovani talenti irregolarmente.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Aprile 2014)

Il prossimo anno si renderanno conto anche loro cosa significa giocare un'intera stagione senza portiere.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Giusto così, sono una roba vergognosa.


----------



## DexMorgan (2 Aprile 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Forse...Conta che avrebbero Bartra e un altro giovine come 3° e 4° centrale (coppia centrale Piquè e Mascherano ),Valdes spaccato 33-34enne con Pinto 40enne secondo portiere,Alves 32enne,Xavi 35-36enne...Si,sarebbero forti ugualmente,ma molto molto meno.



Valdes dovrebbe avere già firmato con il City per il prossimo anno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Aprile 2014)

fino a quando non verrà respinto il ricorso non esulto,fatto sta che godrei come un pazzo. Un anno intero con Pinto portiere e con mascherano,bartra e piquè 

andiamoci a prendere ter stegen


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Secondo voi che faranno adesso Ter Stegen e Halilovic?


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che faranno adesso Ter Stegen e Halilovic?



Andranno da un'altra parte mal che vada


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Andranno da un'altra parte mal che vada



In una squadra che inizia con "M" e finisce con "ilan"? 
Scherzi a parte,due milioni per Halilovic si potrebbero anche mettere...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Ricorso accolto e tarallucci e vino, quanto me lo quotate?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Il prossimo anno si renderanno conto anche loro cosa significa giocare un'intera stagione senza portiere.



Per me sono almeno 10 anni che giocano senza portiere. Ma almeno Valdes ci assomiglia, quell'altro è un'obbrobbio.


----------



## Aragorn (2 Aprile 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me sono almeno 10 anni che giocano senza portiere. Ma almeno Valdes ci assomiglia, quell'altro è un'obbrobbio.



Nemmeno a me è mai piaciuto Valdes, ma rimane comunque superiore all'attuale Abbiati, ad Amelia ed a Agazzi. Avere una pippa in porta equivale ad almeno una decina di punti in meno in campionato.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Aprile 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nemmeno a me è mai piaciuto Valdes, ma rimane comunque superiore all'attuale Abbiati, ad Amelia ed a Agazzi. Avere una pippa in porta equivale ad almeno una decina di punti in meno in campionato.



Anche secondo me, però con il Barcellona non c'entra nulla. Neanche Abbiati, Agazzi e amelia sono portieri decenti.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Aprile 2014)

Con il Uefalona di mezzo finirà tutto a tarallucci e vino.
Se così non fosse GODO 
Se anche il Real andasse di mezzo godrei il doppio.
Il prossimo passo sarebbe il fallimento di entrambe le spagnole.


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo voi che faranno adesso Ter Stegen e Halilovic?



si faranno un anno parcheggiati dove sono ora, a quei livelli non si stracciano accordi già fatti, tanto il ragazzino avrebbe giocato nel barca b, per lui è un problema relativo, per il crucco già è diverso ma qualcosa si inventeranno


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Aprile 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> si faranno un anno parcheggiati dove sono ora, a quei livelli non si stracciano accordi già fatti, tanto il ragazzino avrebbe giocato nel barca b, per lui è un problema relativo, per il crucco già è diverso ma qualcosa si inventeranno



Per Ter Stegen è dura trovare una soluzione,visto il Gladbach ha già preso Sommer.
EDIT: ter Stegen ha detto che è determinatissimo a lasciare il MGB in estate.


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2014)

quindi prendono emanuelson, amelia e compagni a parametro zero.


----------



## Snake (20 Agosto 2014)

*La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*

Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.



Che farsa mamma mia, hanno già speso 160 milioni


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.




Che enorme pagliacciata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.


Sì, giusto il tempo di fargli prendere Ter Stegen, Bravo, Vermaelen, Mathieu, Rakitic e Suarez...


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, giusto il tempo di fargli prendere Ter Stegen, Bravo, Vermaelen, Mathieu, Rakitic e Suarez...



Ter Stegen 10
Bravo 12
Vermaelen 20
Mathieu 20
Rakitic 20
Suarez 94
Halilovic 10

Totale: 186


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ter Stegen 10
> Bravo 12
> Vermaelen 20
> Mathieu 20
> ...


Eh ma adesso non posso più fare mercato  e tra un anno ci sarà un'altra storiella per cui ci riusciranno di nuovo.


----------



## Hammer (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.



Ah, beh. Utile punirli adesso adesso


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma adesso non posso più fare mercato  e tra un anno ci sarà un'altra storiella per cui ci riusciranno di nuovo.



Pensa se prendono Reus per 40/50 milioni ora e lo parcheggiano in prestito al Borussia un anno.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2014)

Era ovvio che dopo il ricorso il barsà avrebbe potuto fare mercato, successe per esempio alla Roma con il “caso Mexes” o al Chelsea con Kakuta, arrivò la sospensiva, anche se per il club di Abramovich il blocco arrivò a mercato già chiuso nel settembre 2009, poi la revoca fu sospesa a novembre, quindi sempre con il calciomercato chiuso. Alla fine da un anno di stop, il Chelsea ebbe bloccata la finestra invernale del 2010. Stesso discorso per la Roma.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh ma adesso non posso più fare mercato  e tra un anno ci sarà un'altra storiella per cui ci riusciranno di nuovo.



Scontato. Scusate, ma crepassero.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pensa se prendono Reus per 40/50 milioni ora e lo parcheggiano in prestito al Borussia un anno.


Sarebbe molto divertente. Il pugno duro di Platini.


----------



## juventino (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.



UEFA e Platini ridicoli come al solito. Per il Barcellona è comunque dura visto che dovrà fare il mercato della prossima stagione in 10 giorni.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> UEFA e Platini ridicoli come al solito. Per il Barcellona è comunque dura visto che dovrà fare il mercato della prossima stagione in 10 giorni.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto divertente. Il pugno duro di Platini.



Considerando che si parla di sanzioni arrivate dalla fifa, non comprendo quale sarebbe il ruolo di Platini in questa storia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Agosto 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *La Fifa ha respinto il ricorso del Barca che non potrà fare mercato per le prossime due stagioni ovvero fino al 2016*
> 
> Praticamente ora il Barcellona ha una decina di giorni per prendere quei giocatori che ipoteticamente avrebbe preso il prossimo anno, su tutti Reus e Quadrado. In spagna dicono che potrebbero acquistarli ora e parcheggiarli per un anno nelle loro squadre di appartenenza.


Che bucciottata. Questa fa il paio con il finanscial fer blei.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Considerando che si parla di sanzioni arrivate dalla fifa, non comprendo quale sarebbe il ruolo di Platini in questa storia.



Prevedo una sfuriata di Splendidi Incisivi.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Prevedo una sfuriata di Splendidi Incisivi.



Da sempre, se ci sono dispute in materia di trasferimenti di giocatori, ci si rivolge alla fifa, vedi casi precedenti che ho citato: Mexes o Kakuta. Il Chelsea per il caso Mutu si è rivolto alla fifa, il Milan presentò un esposto alla fifa contro Calderon per Kakà, il Benfica ha minacciato la juve di rivolgersi alla fifa per Luisao.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Considerando che si parla di sanzioni arrivate dalla fifa, non comprendo quale sarebbe il ruolo di Platini in questa storia.


Ah, pensavo la sanzione fosse della UEFA, pardon


----------



## Sindaco (20 Agosto 2014)

A Barcellona ridono


----------



## Aragorn (21 Agosto 2014)

Scommetto che finiranno col sbloccargliene una, così si ritroverebbero con la sola sessione invernale bloccata. D'altronde se bisogna fare le porcate tanto vale farle bene


----------



## S T B (21 Agosto 2014)

non potevano bloccarci il mercato quando Galliani ha ceduto Ibra e Thiago?


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> non potevano bloccarci il mercato quando Galliani ha ceduto Ibra e Thiago?


viene bloccato il mercato in entrata, non in uscita


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Agosto 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> viene bloccato il mercato in entrata, non in uscita



E allora non potevano bloccare Galliani ?


----------

